
Nba.com uses AngularJS - thebeardedone
http://global.nba.com/
======
jmkni
They are using Angular with WordPress, ew!

------
FF76
how do you tell that they use Angular?

~~~
thebeardedone
Look at the html or more embarrassingly the errors in the console :P. Their
stats page has used it for a longer time, the global page seems to be
something new.

